# Experienced user, tricky situation.



## xbrad4811x (Sep 1, 2011)

Hey guys, I am pretty experienced with flashing/modding my Mesmerize I've had 15+ different ROMs on this thing. At the moment I am in a situation I fear I may not be able to get out of, thanks to ROM Manager. I'm hoping someone here smarter than I can guide me to a way out of this but I am not extremely hopeful.

Okay, I was running MIUI 1.8 , with Clockwork 4.x.x.x. I was having some issues with texts not working / android.phone crashing etc. So I decided I was going to start from a fresh flash to fix it. Well I was going to be at work for 14 hours and I didn't have my MIUI 1.8 on the SD Card anymore (or any kind of other rom with that file system, ie. CM7 etc.) so I decided to use ROM Manager, and I downloaded MIUI 2.4(or 5). Flashed it in Clockwork 4.x.x, and it stuck at the boot animation screen every time. So at this point I am stuck only being able to access Clockwork 3.x.x (via the Volume+Down method) and I can not flash MIUI with clockwork 3. Now I know you are all thinking JUST ODIN FLASH BACK TO HEINZ 57 OR SOMETHING... That would be a great answer, except... The phone has been submerged in water and no PC will recognize the USB slot for Data transfer purposes. So.. with that being said, is there any way I can access clockwork 4+ with the Volume + Down method so I can flash that way, or are there any roms that share file systems with MIUI that I would be able to flash with clockwork 3 ?


----------



## nybs31 (Jan 6, 2012)

Don't know much, but would a jig help? I had an issue with my showcases USB port saying it was charging when it wasn't and I had a hell of a time to get it into download mode because every time I powered the phone down it would give me the battery charging signal. Needless to say, I pulled the battery held volume down and plugged USB cord already connected to computer into phone and bam! Phone went into download mode!

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jbreakfield (Jul 7, 2011)

Are you able to put files on your SD card?


----------



## droidstyle (Oct 22, 2011)

^What he said! All you need to do is pull your sd card and push the files to it.


----------



## xbrad4811x (Sep 1, 2011)

I can put anything I want on my SD Card... But what am I going to do with it ? I can't flash to a non MTD Rom because I can only boot into Clockwork 3 (via Volume Down + Power ) and I cannot flash an MTD rom with Clockwork 3. lol I have several ROMS on my SD card but they are no good to me due to those 2 facts ( at least I believe them to be facts.)


----------



## xbrad4811x (Sep 1, 2011)

By the way I can get my phone into download mode.. It just does me no good because ODIN won't recognize it =( Could be because I'm using Win7-64 ? I remember reading about issues with ODIN and Win7-64? I think it is probably just because the usb port is f'd. It got pretty messed up when It went in that water. I had to surgically remove the headphone jack so that it would stop thinking I had headphones plugged in and forcing the ear piece off lol.


----------



## KeithN (Aug 4, 2011)

No major issues with Odin and Win7x64 here. The only issues I have seem to be driver related and I end up needing to play around between using recovery and normal use (adb, usb, etc.). Also It doesn't help that I play with multiple devices on this thing.


----------



## jbreakfield (Jul 7, 2011)

You need to find a flashable CWM 4 fixed for CM7... you can flash that in cwm3, then flash a MTD ROM

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## jbreakfield (Jul 7, 2011)

http://db.tt/60lbBKjx
Try this

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------

